# Grasping at straws



## nixwilson (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok so I know i am grasping at straws but..

I had my FET on Sunday June 24th, with my bHCG test scheduled for today and I tested on Saturday, got a very faint BFP then tested on Monday and it was much stronger. However on Monday night I started cramping and having very light spotting. This morning I had much stronger cramps and started bleeding. I went to have the bHCG done anyway, despite having started bleeding as wanted to speak to the doctor about when I could try again. My bHCG test came back at 149, so now the doctor says it could be 2 scenarios, firstly the embryos initially took but are now failing or secondly I am miscarrying one of the embryos and the other one is still hanging on!

I guess I am just wondering if this has ever happened to anyone? I think in my heart I know that the first scenario is the more likely but am wondering why I would still be testing positive if I started spotting on Monday as surely my body must have sent a signal somewhere to trigger the period so surely it would have stopped producing HCG?

Nicola


----------



## vicstar (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Nicola, i didnt want to read and run but could you ask for another hcg blood test on friday to see whether it has gone up or not.  If it is doubling then that is a good sign.  Try and stay poisitive, which i know is easier said and done, i am on 2ww wait at moment and starting to go a little crazy now


----------



## nixwilson (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Vicstar,

Thanks for your message  Yep I have another test booked for Saturday morning (I live in Dubai and the clinic is closed on a Friday here) so will just have to wait and see :-(

Good luck with your 2WW, when did you transfer?

Nic


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Nicola

Congratulations on your bfp.  I'm sorry it's a stressful time at the moment.  With ds1 I had masses of cramping and having had a positive hcg test 13dp5dt, I then had a big bleed on day 15.  I carried on having regular bleeds til week 18.  Bleeding is v common with ivf and with twin pregnancies they say.

With my recent pregnancy I had an early bleed and again lots of cramping.  But the babies were and are fine.

Very best of luck for Saturday's test, I'll keep my fingers crossed for ou.

VEC x


----------



## nixwilson (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks VEC, glad to hear everything went well for you  Will try and keep positive ;-) At same time would rather think the worst and then be surprised on Saturday rather than thinking there is hope only to get bad news if you know what I mean 

Nic


----------



## nixwilson (Jun 25, 2012)

So couldn't wait til Saturday and went to a nearby clinic and asked for a bHCG which registered at 145 (after 149 yesterday) which means it is going down so pregnancy is failed (which I knew in my head already) but I thought HCG had a half life of 12 to 24 hours so surely I should be at around 70ish, not 145?

Oh well, it is what it is, shall console myself with a glass of wine later and look to the future and starting the next fresh cycle. Not looking forward to the regime again but what can you do??

Nic


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

nixwi - do think you need to speak to your clinic before assuming its all over      that its a case of the disappearing twin.   


Tis xx


----------



## nixwilson (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks Thetis, but if I'm honest I dont honestly think there is anything going on as I am bleeding too heavily today and yesterday for anything to be holding one. I do have a follow up on Saturday when they will do anothe rblood test but I think it will just confirm the inevitable. I suppose you never know but dont want to spend the weekend getting my hopes up if you know what I mean


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Totally know what you mean.


Take very good care 


Tis xx


----------



## nixwilson (Jun 25, 2012)

Beyond confused now! After blood test on Wednesday showing 149 and Thursday showing 145, today's blood test showed 180!! Am now terrified this means its ectopic again!! Have already lost my right tube to one, and as we need to have IVF anyways I know that I theoretically dont need them but am terrified of needing surgery again, was very scary last time as we had no idea I was even pregnant and it had started to rupture!

How can it have gone done and then back up again??

N


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Hey Hun    It has happened to me - I replied to your other thread.


----------

